# March 2009 BMQ



## interfan32 (23 Feb 2009)

hey everyone i will be sworn in on Feb 25th and bmq is starting March 2nd for me anyone else up for march 2nd  let me know ( ow im going to St-Jean )


----------



## CMartin (23 Feb 2009)

Hey!

I'm also going to be on the March 2nd BMQ.

I'm swearing in tomorrow afternoon. It should be the beginning of a very long and interesting journey.


----------



## Edd (23 Feb 2009)

Wow, after registering here 2 years ago it feels great to finally post something.

I too will be going to the March 2nd BMQ at Saint-Jean. Signed on as infantry at the CFRC Kitchener, how about you guys?


----------



## Lil_T (24 Feb 2009)

have a great time!! I can't wait til I can make a post like this.


----------



## Schilly (24 Feb 2009)

Hey Gents, also starting on March 2nd... Sworn in this morning in Oshawa...   What course you lot in?


----------



## Kiren (24 Feb 2009)

Hey all I start on the 9th. Who else is gonna be there? Look for the short blonde girl!


----------



## Gossen (24 Feb 2009)

Hey everyone! I also start on March 2nd. Just got called today and I get sworn in on the 27th. I fly out on the 28th from Victoria. Going in as an artilleryman.


----------



## interfan32 (24 Feb 2009)

R.S. said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> I'm also going to be on the March 2nd BMQ.
> 
> I'm swearing in tomorrow afternoon. It should be the beginning of a very long and interesting journey.




Thats cool man hope to see u there im in the infantry to so i hope we stick together


----------



## Schilly (24 Feb 2009)

interfan32 said:
			
		

> Thats cool man hope to see u there im in the infantry to so i hope we stick together



Haha strangely enough, I am also going Infantry...   You guys in 0215?


----------



## smittymed (24 Feb 2009)

for you guys getting into BMQ now. When were u merit listed?
I finnished my medical/ interview a couple of weeks ago and found out today that my erc is done and that my medical is on its way back from borden... so i think i should be going soon.


----------



## LukerB (24 Feb 2009)

Congrats guys/gals and best of luck!
I can't wait for the day where I can make a post like this.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

Same here LukerB 
can't wait for that phone to ring I'm sitting at the edge of my seat hoping it's soon.


----------



## Mosher (24 Feb 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Same here LukerB
> can't wait for that phone to ring I'm sitting at the edge of my seat hoping it's soon.



Same!

I was told i would get a call this week! Been on edge for awhile now. Signed up for infantry, was told i could be in for march 9th. Is this possible?, it seems to close to set it up that fast but hey, if i could start tomorrow, id be there.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Feb 2009)

Mosher said:
			
		

> Is this possible?,



Obviously it is possible since thats what they told you.

 :


----------



## Mosher (24 Feb 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Obviously it is possible since thats what they told you.
> 
> :



I was told by a couple of supply techs. Not the recruiting center, although it was the recruiting center that said i would get a call this week.


----------



## Schilly (24 Feb 2009)

interfan32 said:
			
		

> did u get ur # when u were sworn in ?? cuz if so il let u know then but thats cool man ur in the infantry maybe we might stick it out the whole way



Hey Mate,

I got my course ID both when I was sworn in, as well when I got my call.

When you go for your enrollment ceremony make sure you are wide awake haha... Theres about 3 hours of paper work haha.

Anyways, when are you leaving for St-Jean? March 1st starting on the 2nd? If so, where you leaving from?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know of any BMQ course starting after the March 9th one?


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Feb 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of any BMQ course starting after the March 9th one?



Nope, that's it for the year.  

Just kidding, they probably start weekly or every two weeks.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Feb 2009)

lol alright yea I figured that I just hope my med forms will be cleared when they said they should be which would be around March 12th and then hopefully just hopefully I can make it to the next BMQ, (Crossing my fingers)


----------



## Edd (24 Feb 2009)

smittymed said:
			
		

> for you guys getting into BMQ now. When were u merit listed?
> I finnished my medical/ interview a couple of weeks ago and found out today that my erc is done and that my medical is on its way back from borden... so i think i should be going soon.



It took exactly 4 weeks for my medical forms to come back, and I was merit listed the day they did. That was Feb. 9. Everyone's wait is different though, so don't quote my experience if yours happens to take longer.


----------



## Schilly (25 Feb 2009)

interfan32 said:
			
		

> just got sworn in today and they gave me my # 0281A and my corse was changed to March 9th at st jean so let me know ppl if ur going during that time!!



Congrats mate,

I will be in week 2 when you start.

Good luck


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Feb 2009)

interfan32 said:
			
		

> just got sworn in today and they gave me my #
> 
> I cant wait to be able to say that! haha


----------



## SeaGully (25 Feb 2009)

;D
I got "THE CALL" today for BMQ March 16th 2009 #0220
Anyone else?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (25 Feb 2009)

There really rolling now they got these course real close March 2nd, March 9th, March 12th my guess for the next one will be March 19th and I better be on that one lol


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

well if you're not - I'll see you in the new fiscal year


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> well if you're not - I'll see you in the new fiscal year



Yes you will, I can't wait it's going to be awesome, what trade are you going for again?


----------



## omgLiam (26 Feb 2009)

Schilly said:
			
		

> Congrats mate,
> 
> I will be in week 2 when you start.
> 
> Good luck



Actually, you'll be sporting a week 1 epaulet. That week 0 gets ya every time!


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Yes you will, I can't wait it's going to be awesome, what trade are you going for again?



RMS Clerk.  ;D  It's a dirty job but someone's gotta do it.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

very true lol so you know how i guessed the next BMQ would be March 19th well I was 3 days off, apparently there's another one March 16th.
I can't believe how many are starting this month it's insane, so my new guess for the next one will be.......the 20th or 21st.


----------



## Lil_T (26 Feb 2009)

jeez, they're right on top of each other.

... and we wait.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

I know I'm getting tired of this waiting thing :boring:, I hope my phone rings soon, it will be the happiest moment of my life....... well getting sworn in will be but, the call is up there to


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> up there to



up there TOO


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the correction


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correction



This is PER season.....i'm just warming up.


----------



## Schilly (26 Feb 2009)

omgLiam said:
			
		

> Actually, you'll be sporting a week 1 epaulet. That week 0 gets ya every time!



True I will... but will still be my second week there  Said nothing about the epaulets just weeks


----------



## aesop081 (26 Feb 2009)

Schilly said:
			
		

> True I will... but will still be my second week there  Said nothing about the epaulets just weeks



You both win...... :


----------



## Occam (26 Feb 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This is PER season.....i'm just warming up.



Are you as gracious receiving grammar and spelling correction?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (26 Feb 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> This is PER season.....i'm just warming up.



haha well I'm is with a capital I, just throwing it out there, now were even


----------



## Lil_T (27 Feb 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> haha well I'm is with a capital I, just throwing it out there, now we're even



fixed that for you ;D


----------



## jmlz87 (27 Feb 2009)

Just a heads up for all you hopefuls out there, if you're finished your process, don't be surprised to get the "Offer" call and find out you're enrolling this week and shipping out next, with or without LWOP. Oh and if you're still in HS, finishing Gr12 off, please let your recruiting centre know!


----------



## Lil_T (27 Feb 2009)

Good to know.  My file manager already knows the deal with my app.  Just waiting on hubby to get back before I can go anywhere.  Doesn't make the waiting any less nerve wracking.


----------



## interfan32 (27 Feb 2009)

Is there anyone going March 9th to st jean?? im in 0218A


----------



## talon1981 (27 Feb 2009)

SeaGully said:
			
		

> ;D
> I got "THE CALL" today for BMQ March 16th 2009 #0220
> Anyone else?



I got "The Call" today for BMQ March 16th  as well, been waiting since November for my start date so excited.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

jmlz87 said:
			
		

> Just a heads up for all you hopefuls out there, if you're finished your process, don't be surprised to get the "Offer" call and find out you're enrolling this week and shipping out next, with or without LWOP. Oh and if you're still in HS, finishing Gr12 off, please let your recruiting centre know!




What does LWOP mean?


----------



## dangerboy (27 Feb 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> What does LWOP mean?



It stands for Leave Without Pay


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

What does he mean by that though? "don't be surprised to get the "Offer" call and find out you're enrolling this week and shipping out next, *with or without LWOP."*


----------



## dangerboy (27 Feb 2009)

If you get Leave without pay after enrolling it basicly means that you are a member of the CF and will start getting paid when the course starts. Being on LWOP you are still covered if you are sick or injured.

Chapter 8 – Leave Without Pay (LWOP) and Allowances
Section 8.1 Leave Without Pay and Allowances
8.1.01 Purpose
The purpose of Leave Without Pay (LWOP) is to allow Regular Force members the opportunity to remain in the CF during periods when no service is rendered. Except on enrolment, members must request LWOP. The reason for the LWOP must be in the interest of the CF.
8.1.02 Limitations
Except when LWOP is granted for maternity or parental leave purposes, LWOP shall not be granted:
• in a member’s final year of service; or
• until all annual and accumulated leave entitlements are used for the same purpose for which the LWOP is requested.
8.1.03 Reckoning time
LWOP is reckoned in calendar days.
8.1.04 Approving authority
The table below summarizes the approving authorities for granting LWOP:
IF LWOP is intended for the purpose of …
THEN it may be granted to…
BY the…
Maternity Leave or
Parental Leave
Regular Force members or Reserve Force members on Class “B” or “C” service
(Refer to paragraph 8.2.01 for guidance if situation is Class “A” service)
CO in accordance with:
• QR&O 16.26, Maternity Leave;
• QR&O 16.27, Parental Leave; and/or
• DAOD 5001-2, Maternity and Parental Benefits
Spousal Accompaniment
Members of a CF service couple to accompany their spouses on posting
Director General Recruiting and Military Careers (DGRMC) for a maximum of 4 cumulative years.
On Enrolment
Enrollees to the Regular Force
• CO of a CF Recruiting Unit for a period of up to 21 days; or
• CO of the Canadian Forces Recruiting Group (CFRG) for a period in excess of 21 days.
Academic or Technical Training
Regular Force members
• CO for up to 14 days;
• OCC for up to 30 days, including the LWOP already granted by the
A-PP-005-LVE/AG-001
Canadian Forces Leave Policy Manual
61/83
CO; and
• Applications in excess of 30 days staffed to DGRMC with a recommendation from the CO and OCC for approval by or under the authority of the CDS.
Personal Reasons
Regular Force members
• CO for up to 14 days;
• OCC for up to 30 days, including the LWOP already granted by the CO; and
• Applications in excess of 30 days staffed to DGRMC with a recommendation from the CO and OCC for approval by or under the authority of the CDS.
8.1.05 Application process
Except for new enrollees, who shall have LWOP documented on form CF 100 and members requesting LWOP for maternity or parental reasons, an application for LWOP shall be made on the application form at Annex A.
Members applying for maternity and parental benefits complete form DND 2268, Application Form for Maternity/Parental Benefits.
8.1.06 Points to consider
Before recommending or approving any period of LWOP, the following points should be considered:
• The reason for the LWOP;
• Whether the CF can forego the services of the member for the period of LWOP;
• Whether there are better alternatives to achieve the aim;
• The rank, performance and conduct of the member;
• Whether there will be significant periods during the term of LWOP when the member, upon request, could be returned to duty;
• Whether the period of LWOP should be counted for promotion purposes with reference to CFAO 11-6, Commissioning and Promotion Policy-Officers-Regular Force;
• Whether or not the requirements of CFAO 19-4 Failure to Settle Private Debts should preclude granting LWOP; and
• Whether or not the member is undergoing a period of obligatory service.
8.1.07 Abatement of annual leave
Annual Leave is not earned in any complete month of LWOP. This table describes the abatement of annual leave for any complete month of LWOP.
When a period of LWOP involves two or more leave years, the annual leave abatement shall be applied to each leave year independently.
A-PP-005-LVE/AG-001
Canadian Forces Leave Policy Manual
62/83
Abatement…
is effected at a rate of…
or shall equal the…
prior to
1 April 1980 – for all members
2 working days for each 30 calendar day period
effective
1 April 1980 – for all members
2 days for each complete calendar month of LWOP. Such abatement shall not exceed the member’s annual entitlement.
effective 1 November 2008 – for members entitled to 20 or 25 days annual leave at the time when the member commences LWOP
2 days for each complete calendar month of LWOP. Such abatement shall not exceed the member’s annual entitlement.
effective 1 November 2008 – for members entitled to 30 days annual leave at the time when the member commences LWOP
2.5 days for each complete calendar month of LWOP. When the resulting number of days leave to be abated is not a whole number taking into consideration the abatement for the full period of LWOP, the number of days should be rounded down to the nearest whole number. Such abatement shall not exceed the member’s annual entitlement.
maximum annual leave entitlement when LWOP is granted for that leave year and/or period of reserve service.
8.1.08 Recall
Periods of LWOP shall not be broken for the purpose of establishing an annual leave credit. The recall to duty of a member on LWOP shall be done personally by the CO and shall be for a minimum of 5 working days.
8.1.09 Impact on obligatory service
Pursuant to DAOD 5049-1, Obligatory Service, any periods of obligatory service shall be extended by a period equal to the LWOP that has been granted during a period of obligatory service.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

Alright thank you for the info.


----------



## jmlz87 (27 Feb 2009)

Thank you dangerboy, for providing that information. I've been busy all morning with enrollments so I haven't had time to reply.

To add to that, LWOP means you're a part of the CF, but not being paid. The day you are on LWOP your contract date starts, but it is not your Change of Strenght (COS) date. 

Being on LWOP has several implications to it, regarding medical treatment, and pay (as you are contributing to your Canadian Forces Supperannuation (sp) Plan or "CF pension". This is all explained in a form you read and sign on your enrollment day.

Also, when on LWOP be sure to have your CF100 aka Leave Pass on you at all times, as you never know when you'll need to produce it.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

I appreciate all your information guys thanks a lot.


----------



## elvis79 (27 Feb 2009)

I got a call today and got merit listed. I was told if I wanted to go RCR I would probably start in a couple of weeks, the 16th i assume. But i wanna go PPCLI and they told me I won't start till april maybe. So i'm just wondering if any of you guys starting in march (infantry) are going PPCLI or you all RCR?


----------



## interfan32 (27 Feb 2009)

im RCR starting March 9th


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (27 Feb 2009)

That's what I want, good luck interfan32!


----------



## Schilly (28 Feb 2009)

Strange enough, they told me that the RCR was full when I was given my offer and was enrolled (On Monday)... So I am going into the PPCLI (Mar 2nd BMQ starting).   Either way, good luck to you all and I will see you at St-Jean, even though we will likely not know it.

Cheers.


----------



## smittymed (28 Feb 2009)

Im trying for either RCR, Sig Ops or Armour so hopefully this opens my chances to get the cal sooner rather than later.


----------



## interfan32 (28 Feb 2009)

Schilly said:
			
		

> Strange enough, they told me that the RCR was full when I was given my offer and was enrolled (On Monday)... So I am going into the PPCLI (Mar 2nd BMQ starting).   Either way, good luck to you all and I will see you at St-Jean, even though we will likely not know it.
> 
> Cheers.





well when they asked me what regiment i wanted to go into i told them the one with opening sand it was  R.C.R and i was sopose to leave March 2nd  but i asked for an extra week because i had my other job to leave first


----------



## elvis79 (28 Feb 2009)

As of yesterday afternoon i was told nothing avalible for ppcli, but openings for rcr.   Guess i'll wait now for the April 2009 BMQ thread to open up. good luck you guys.


----------



## Slaw (3 Mar 2009)

I go March 15th to St.Jean again. Start March 16. course number 0220E


----------



## elvis79 (3 Mar 2009)

So got another call today. swear in thursday, fly out saturday, start monday the 9th! short notice but i'm in!  not sure the course number yet.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (3 Mar 2009)

You'll find out when you swear in, but congrat's man....I'm still waiting for my med to clear :boring: Good luck at BMQ.


----------



## Kiren (4 Mar 2009)

So I just got my update! Ship out Sunday for March 9th BMQ!!! My course is 0217E! Anybody else on this course?


----------



## George Wallace (4 Mar 2009)

Grammar and Sentence Structure help in communication and comprehension, plus aids future visitors to the site to find answers, through use of the SEARCH function, to their questions.


----------



## JonC (5 Mar 2009)

I'm in the lobby of a hotel in New Westminster, waiting to swear in tomorrow morning at the CFRC. So excited.

About damn time the CF takes me 

BMQ March 16th, see you all there.


----------



## talon1981 (6 Mar 2009)

Was sworn in today, look forward to seeing everyone going to BMQ for Mar 16Th,
And Best of luck to everyone I met today that is starting on the Mar 9Th Course.


----------



## smittymed (6 Mar 2009)

Got merrit listed today and was told I should be in BMQ this month. 
I am going in for either RCR or Armoured.


----------



## Braydon619 (6 Mar 2009)

I just got merit listed yesterday, they called with my offer today. March 23rd... anyone else going then?

Just waiting for them to call to tell me what i need to bring, how i'm getting there and what not...

can honestly say i was excited about going... until i got the call, now my nerves are bugging me haha... so many worries about how i'll do... mostly physical.


----------



## interfan32 (6 Mar 2009)

cant wait only a few days now till BMQ anyone else in 0218A for march 9th BMQ??


----------



## Goibniu (6 Mar 2009)

Hey so anybody starting BMQ on March 23rd ? I am schedualed to be sworn in on March 11th. I can't believe how fast this whole process was for me, my head is still spinning! It is going to be less then a month between my aptitude test/interveiw and my start date for BMQ.


----------



## gordob (7 Mar 2009)

cool i go out on the 23rd also  :nod:


----------



## Nuggs (8 Mar 2009)

I was sworn in Friday for a March 23rd corse date.

16 days LWOP.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2009)

Crockett said:
			
		

> I was sworn in Friday for a March 23rd corse date.
> 
> 16 days LWOP.



Just a WARNING now, to advise you to not forget that you have 16 days LWOP.  If you stay in the CF for 25 years and a full pension, those 16 days are counted as unpaid days.  That could have an affect of removing one full year off of your pension calculation.  It would be advisable to serve those 16-17 days past end of contract and have your official Release date reflect that to ensure you get full entitlements.  Something you won't have to worry about for 25 years, but something you should not forget.


----------



## interfan32 (8 Mar 2009)

well todays the day im off to BMQ got to report to st jean by 8pm hope to see some of u guys there!


----------



## Lil_T (8 Mar 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Nuggs (8 Mar 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just a WARNING now, to advise you to not forget that you have 16 days LWOP.  If you stay in the CF for 25 years and a full pension, those 16 days are counted as unpaid days.  That could have an affect of removing one full year off of your pension calculation.  It would be advisable to serve those 16-17 days past end of contract and have your official Release date reflect that to ensure you get full entitlements.  Something you won't have to worry about for 25 years, but something you should not forget.



Thanks for the reminder George.


----------



## DPiper (8 Mar 2009)

Finished my medical and interview on the 3rd, hoping to get a call this month


----------



## jacob_ns (11 Mar 2009)

Well gentlemen, I'm in. My swearing in date is March 26th and my course date starts on the 30th. I have to be at St.Jean on the 29th. 

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## alliedawn (11 Mar 2009)

The Fiance started March 9th.

they definitely didnt give much notice.

2nd - found out he had been accepted
4th - sworn in
7th - flew out
9th - BMQ started

Dont be surprised if it happens to you.

Good Luck to Everyone.


----------



## Thongpre (12 Mar 2009)

Sworn in March 17th off on the 23rd as a priv recruit.. That's right boys and girls Ill be an MP shortly their after BMQ.. Who was on the Mpac Feb 26-28... Im number 1 (for those who would remember )


Congrats all, cant wait to see you out there


----------



## WhiskeyRomeoSierra (13 Mar 2009)

I am component transfering from the res force to the reg force, I have already done my res force BMQ and SQ but I needed 60 days class B service to get a recruit school bypass to the reg force. So I will be sent on my reg force BMQ shortly, I should know either next week or the week after when my course date is. I might be in St.Jean at the same time as you guys. Oh and I am going weapons tech, its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Scorching71 (13 Mar 2009)

march 23rd boys and girls, good luck everyone.


----------



## jacob_ns (13 Mar 2009)

I guess nobody else starts on March 30th?


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Mar 2009)

jacob_ns said:
			
		

> I guess nobody else starts on March 30th?



Nope, just you!


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Mar 2009)

Guess I wont be getting on a course this month so hopefully April then


----------



## GreenGoblin (17 Mar 2009)

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> Guess I wont be getting on a course this month so hopefully April then



Hey, you still might! My buddy just got a call two days ago, he's swearing in on the 19th and leaving the 29th. You might still get a call. They told me they were calling today or tomorrow to see if the BackCheck came through, and hopefully I'll get merit listed and everything will go real fast.  If not, I'll be waiting with you for the course in April.

Cheers
and good luck to everyone.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (17 Mar 2009)

Well let's just keep are fingers crossed and hopefully we make it in by April.
Good Luck GG!


Dylan


----------



## Goibniu (17 Mar 2009)

hey so doe anybody know how the weather has been out in St Jean latly ? I am starting BMQ on the 23rd and was wondering if there still is a lot of snow out that way.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Mar 2009)

Goibniu said:
			
		

> hey so doe anybody know how the weather has been out in St Jean latly ? I am starting BMQ on the 23rd and was wondering if there still is a lot of snow out that way.



Are you kidding?  There's *always* snow out there.  They import it in the summer time.....


----------



## GreenGoblin (17 Mar 2009)

Christ, its not even fluffy, crunchy snow anymore, its a frozen tundra. Watch your step.  :

PS: They import it, so they can laugh as new recruits trudge through the snow,
not to mention fall on their behinds.


----------



## DPiper (24 Mar 2009)

Got my call.  I swear in on the 27th and i fly out to St. Jean on april 11 for the 13th   so so stoked


----------

